# caja acustica para duss beattles 18" 800w rms



## ALEJANDRO1975 (Sep 24, 2012)

Estimados,cuento con dos bocinas duss beattles de 18" 800w rms 8ohm/ 1600w de pico,el problema es que no tengo caja acústica para los mismos,se que van los dos en una caja configurando 4ohm,es lo que recomienda el fabricante,si alguien sabe las medidas de esta caja doble por favor compartan,son bocinas nuevas me las entregaron por un trabajo,soy aficionado a la electrónica,pero trabajo de carpintero.
Saludos.


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 24, 2012)

algun parametro T/S de los parlantes???


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2012)

ALEJANDRO1975 dijo:


> Estimados,cuento con dos bocinas duss beattles de 18" 800w rms 8ohm/ 1600w de pico,el problema es que no tengo caja acústica para los mismos,se que van los dos en una caja configurando 4ohm,es lo que recomienda el fabricante,si alguien sabe las medidas de esta caja doble por favor compartan,son bocinas nuevas me las entregaron por un trabajo,soy aficionado a la electrónica,pero trabajo de carpintero.
> Saludos.



Busca en la página del fabricante que *tipo de caja y dimensiones* te aconseja para esos parlantes.

Si no hay o no encuentras datos, en el foro existen procedimientos precisos para su cálculo.


----------

